#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  > Autodesk - Autocad: Δημιουργία όψης τοίχου από DWG με τοπογραφικά σημεία τοίχου σε κάτοψη

## Mgao

:Χαρούμενος: συνάδελφοι γεια σας,
Έχω λάβει dwg με τοπογραφικά σημεία σε κάτοψη, από αποτύπωση τοίχου με λίθους, στην οποία οι λίθοι έχουν αποτυπωθεί ένας προς ένα. Πρέπει να 'σηκώσω' από αυτά τα σημεία τις δύο διαμήκεις όψεις του τοίχου, ορίζοντας τη γραμμή κατά μήκος της οποίας θα προβληθούν τα σημεία. 

Έχω το Autocad 2011, στο οποίο γνωρίζω τα βασικά (είμαι χρήστης κυρίως Archicad)

Γνωρίζει κάποιος τα βήματα για την παραπάνω σχεδίαση όψης και μπορεί μήπως να βοηθήσει?

ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## NIKOS_M

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, θέλεις να κάνεις την όψη του τοίχου, δείχνοντας τους λίθους έναν προς έναν. Σωστά;

----------


## Mgao

καλημέρα και ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον,
Έχω ένα dwg με τοπογραφικά σημεία αποτύπωσης τοίχου, μήκος, πλάτος, ύψος. Το αρχείο που έχω δείχνει τα σημεία αυτά σε κάτοψη. Εγώ τα θέλω σε όψη για να σχεδιάσω τις δύο διαμήκεις όψεις. Οπότε πρέπει να ορίσω ένα 'επίπεδο προβολής' -ίσως μια ευθεία στην κάτοψη- για να δω τα σημεία σε όψη. Γνωρίζεις τα βήματα με τα οποία βλέπω τα σημεία σε όψη, σε επίπεδο παράλληλο με τον τοιχο? 
Όταν τα έχω, στη συνέχεια, τότε θα σχεδιάσω τους λίθους ένα προς ένα.

----------


## Xάρης

Για να γίνει αυτό θα πρέπει να αντικείμενα (τοίχοι) που έχεις στο αρχείο dwg να είναι τρισδιάστατα. Είναι;|
Σε αποτύπωση τοπογραφικού δεν νομίζω. Ο τοπογράφος συνήθως τα αποτυπώνει σε κάτοψη και γράψει κάποια υψόμετρα, π.χ. στη βάση του τοίχου και στην κορυφή του.

----------


## NIKOS_M

Μερικές φορές όμως οι τοπογράφοι δίνουν και Ζ στα σημεία τους. Αυτό μπορείς να το εξακριβώσεις αν ζητήσεις με την εντολή ID τις συντεταγμένες κάποιου σημείου (με osnap point).
Αν είναι όντως τρισδιάστατα τα σημεία σου, τότε κάνε τα εξής:
1. Τράβηξε μια γραμμή παράλληλη με το ανάπτυγμα του τοίχου σου
2. Στρίψε (rotate) ΟΛΟ το σχέδιό σου έτσι ώστε η γραμμή σου να είναι οριζόντια (στον άξονα Χ)
3. Δώσε τις εντολές:
    UCS <enter>
    X     <enter>
    90    <enter>
   plan   <enter> <enter>
Με την εκτέλεση της τελευταίας εντολής θα δεις το σχέδιό σου σε όψη

----------

